# MBA jobs in Adelaide



## hope4all (Dec 30, 2011)

I am on process of my PR ( visa subclass 190 - South Australia nominated ). 

What is jobs opportunities for an MBA graduate from a leading UK business school, 12 yes overseas experience ?

Please advice 

Thanks


----------



## handsome (May 25, 2011)

You need to look at job Ads to assess how many positions fit you


----------



## hope4all (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks handsome.

I am doing that job search, but do recruiter differentiate between UK and AUS MBAs in terms of salary ranges ?


----------



## handsome (May 25, 2011)

hope4all said:


> Thanks handsome.
> 
> I am doing that job search, but do recruiter differentiate between UK and AUS MBAs in terms of salary ranges ?


I don't there is a great diff, after all package that the company offer is still based on local terms, unless the skills that the company require cannot acquire in Australia.

Good luck.

Bet, I am looking for job in OZ too.


----------

